# Cables audio frontal



## coxho (Feb 1, 2011)

Bueno amigos..
mi problema esque necesito conectar el audio frontal.. busque el manual de mi placa y esta es la conexion 
y los cables que trae mi pc son
mic in 
mic bias
ground
return L
return R
spkout R
spkout L

se me pudieran decir cual es cual o donde van.. porfavor ;D


----------



## Dano (Feb 1, 2011)

coxho dijo:


> Bueno amigos..
> mi problema esque necesito conectar el audio frontal.. busque el manual de mi placa y esta es la conexion
> y los cables que trae mi pc son
> mic in
> ...



Mic in 1
Ground 2
Mic Bias 3
ReturnL 13
ReturnR 11
SpeakerL 9
SpeakerR 5


----------

